# Mosaic Motueka IPA advice



## MashPaddler (10/8/13)

Never used Mosaic or motueka before, and am planning the following brew this afternoon. Any thoughts?

Cheers

J

Hope it's Wired IPA

ABV 7.17
O.G. 1.072
FG 1.018
IBU 62.8
Colour 12.3 SRM
Single Mash @ 67c for 60 min, mash out at 76c
US-05 starter

5.5kg Marris Otter
0.1 rye malt
0.2 crystal 60l
0.15 cararoma
0.3 caraamber

10g chinook @ 60
20g Mosaic @ 30
20g Motueka @ 20
20g Mosaic @ 15
10g Nelson @ 10
10g Motueka @ 10
dry hop 30g Mosaic


----------



## fishsurfer (10/8/13)

Hey J,

I love the Motueka hop and used it in a fair few ales at around a 20 min boil.
Although I reckon it tastes heaps better at flame out and dry hopping.
It seems to lose a lot of its characteristics in a boil (my opinion).
Quite floral / passionfruity as a dry hop or flame out addition.
That's just me though.


----------



## doon (10/8/13)

I dry hopped American amber with about 30g of mosaic and its tasting like passion fruit juice at the moment!


----------



## micblair (10/8/13)

try mosaic by itself. Aslo what are you doing to your water? Hit it up with some salts!


----------



## bullsneck (10/8/13)

If it were me, I'd have a least 75ibu considering you have a few dark crystals there.

edit - spelling


----------



## MashPaddler (10/8/13)

Just getting water to temp now (curse you Plonk for having too many beers to choose from). Might dial the mid boil additions back a bit and beef up the late additions of motueka and mosaic and the first addition of chinook. I must admit I never use salts and turn out tasty beer, the PH for canberra water is pretty good I thought - any recommendations for additions? I was aiming for a beer that meets the style guides, but god knows I love my IBUs so didn't take too much convincing to nudge it up a couple.


----------



## beerdrinkingbob (10/8/13)

bullsneck said:


> If it were me, I'd have a least 75ibu considering you have a few dark crystals there.
> 
> edit - spelling


Agreed, a good place to start achieving a balanced IPA is equal BU:GU ratio, or 1.072 + 72 IBU's.

Looks like a interesting hop combo, not really a B Saaz fan anymore, the last beer i made with smelt and tasted like potpourri..... :icon_vomit: , might have had something else going on, who knows....

Sure your beer will taste great!!


----------



## MashPaddler (10/8/13)

So I ended up with the following - first addition hops boiling now.

ABV 7.17
O.G. 1.072
FG 1.018
IBU 73.2
Colour 12.3 SRM
Single Mash @ 67c for 60 min, mash out at 76c
US-05 starter

5.5kg Marris Otter
0.1 rye malt
0.2 crystal 60l
0.15 cararoma
0.3 caraamber

30g chinook @ 60 (last bag of homegrown)
30g Mosaic @ 20
20g Motueka @ 20
10g Nelson @ 10
10g Nelson @ 0
10g Mosaic @ 0
dry hop 30g Mosaic

On the off chance the mosaic and motueka don't get along, I just went with a single addition at 20 minutes to add some complexity - enough to notice it but not enough to make it unbalanced if they don't. I think mosaic and nelson will be fine, Should be interesting at any rate.


----------



## bullsneck (11/8/13)

Now we play the waiting game! I hope it's a cracker of a beer.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (11/8/13)

Looks fantastic!!


----------



## Dave70 (13/8/13)

Make sure you report how it turns out. 

I knocked out a simple pale / wheat / Mosaic hopped to the mid 30's, plus 15g dry hop, and it was pushing the boundaries of to much of a good thing, for me anyway. A little seemed to go a long way.
Very passionfruity - piney - citrisy, (see how I just make up words).


----------



## MashPaddler (24/8/13)

Dave70 said:


> Make sure you report how it turns out.
> 
> I knocked out a simple pale / wheat / Mosaic hopped to the mid 30's, plus 15g dry hop, and it was pushing the boundaries of to much of a good thing, for me anyway. A little seemed to go a long way.
> Very passionfruity - piney - citrisy, (see how I just make up words).


So I kegged it this morning. Figured I would take a little in the glass just to see how it had gone. A full glass later and I am convinced this is going to be one of the best IPA's I have done - this hop combination absolutely categorically works. It starts off a really crisp clean bitter lemon verging on lime, and then moves into gooseberry - the nelson seems to boost the flavour of the mosaic. Has a fruit salad aroma, with predominant gooseberry. Will update with a pick once it's tapped next weekend. She is going to pack a punch though, it was supposed to finish at 1.018 but finished closer to 1.014..... Oh well


----------

